# Top layer of Water in Fish Tank Help!



## wngt368 (Oct 4, 2008)

So I got another fish tank... a 90 gallon complete for 79 bucks with filter and stand etc .... so the problem is... there is a layer of debris and dirt and other stuff on the top of the water in the fish tank it is very small. How do i get rid of it? I tried scooping it with a small pitcher but they are too small..... to gather all of them..



Btw i filled the tank with water yesterday so it is new water....

Anyone know how to remove this top layer.


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

so, you've just started cycling then, right? you could always just replace the water.


----------



## Canadiancray (Apr 27, 2006)

Just give it a week to settle. Its prob full of micro bubbles


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

There are small nets that can be used to scoop them up. Then there are strainers, cheese cloth and even a panty hose (just don't let some one catch you using it though).
That's a sweet deal. 90G for $79. Just the tank alone is worth more than that.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## wngt368 (Oct 4, 2008)

also some dirt or gunk or some kind of nasty stuff came out of the fluval hose.......... but most of that si gone. i dont know why it didnt come out when i rinsed the fluval tube a few times .... it flew out when it turned out though . was pretty nasty

as for the particles they look like dust particles of some sort or of that kind mayb eit is from the crushed coral substrate?

but hopefully when i finish cycling and take the water out it will be gone.

oh and i was looking at somrthing called the fluval surface skimmer has anyone ever tried that? if so is it any good?


----------



## Dilettante (Oct 3, 2008)

thats a heck of a deal you got there, where did you find it?

that stuff is probably coming out of the old filter media, did you replace the filter media yet?


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

if things floating bothers you, you could try surface skimmer. Not expensive and does the job rather well.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

wngt368 said:


> oh and i was looking at somrthing called the fluval surface skimmer has anyone ever tried that? if so is it any good?


I've used the Eheim surface skimmer, and I'd imagine that the Fluval one would be similar in function. Both of them work to extract surface scum and any floating debris. However, because I use it in a planted tank, I find that the skimmer is often clogged with plant debris, etc, and invariably, I have to clean it every 2-3 days for it to work.


----------



## wngt368 (Oct 4, 2008)

conix67 said:


> if things floating bothers you, you could try surface skimmer. Not expensive and does the job rather well.


ill probably be getting one thanks


----------



## wngt368 (Oct 4, 2008)

Dilettante said:


> thats a heck of a deal you got there, where did you find it?
> 
> that stuff is probably coming out of the old filter media, did you replace the filter media yet?


i cleaned all that and replaced it before i used it . tube is clean too now


----------



## Cory_Dad (Apr 18, 2008)

It sounds to me that you didn't do a good job of cleaning the tank and filter. As long as you are just cycling the tank with no fish, there's no major worries. But if you have already added fish (tsk, tsk, tsk) then you really need to get the water cleaned up. How? Fine nets (good call Zebrapl3co), surface skimmers (nice idea conix67 and darkblade48) but I personally like twoheadedfish's idea of replacing the water but only after you've fixed the source of the 'crap' which from you last post I think you have.

I've learned from my own stupid experiences to never rush a new (and especially a used) tank. Give it a couple of weeks to settle down and to cycle. Your nerves and your fish will thank you for it. On the other hand, if we all did things perfectly , we'd never learn anything.  I have learned a lot....


----------



## desjardo (Aug 30, 2008)

Yes, waiting is very hard in the aquarium world but if you can its well worth it


----------



## wngt368 (Oct 4, 2008)

no fish in there, as puffers need 0amon nitrate sand ites or they will get owned....


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

i believe the technical term is "pwnd" 

but yeah, you're right. same with most fish.


----------



## JamesG (Feb 27, 2007)

It is just a biofilm on the surface of the water. If the surface is still, microbes will move into the oxygen rich and water rich area that exists on the surface of the water. 

It won't cause problems for your aquatic life, but it is unsightly. I just point a powerhead or filter spray bar up slightly to keep the surface a bit agitated.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

On my planted tanks (since they're all low tech now), I just raise my eheim's spray bars above the water line, so it enters at a slight angle, so it creates surface agitation, increases oxygenation and provides current too. It also eliminates the surface film.


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

I an HOB as a "clean up" filter. I pack it with filter floss, a sponge and added a pre-filter. All it's there to do is clean up the particles.


----------

